# Plow selection 2006 2500HD Duramax



## Kennebago (Apr 6, 2013)

I am moving to Maine, love it....but the new house comes with a 1200 foot dirt driveway. I have a 2006 Sierra Crew Cab short box with Duramax LBZ and Allison auto trans. I would like to use a wide plow (8.5 feet or more) but generally what I find recommended on plow sites is something that maxes out at about 7 feet+......I am sure it is a weight issue but I know there are people out there running heavier plows and its not like I am going to be running up and down the highways.

I would really appreciate some suggestions from the crowd. I know I could hire someone, but I don't want to do that...pretty soon the wife will figure out that I dont need the truck and .. well.. you know what happens next..so please give me your plow recommendations

Thanks


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I am happy with the performance of my Boss plow from last season. I have the 8'2" Power V as stated below. The question is, do you plan on plowing professionally in the next couple years? If not then you really don't need a big plow or a V plow either. I would say get the Sport-duty or standard-duty plow if you were going with Boss. If you got the 7'6" you would only have to go down and back the driveway two times plus clearing out the parking/garage area. I'm guessing 20 minutes tops, plow it every 4-6". But that's just my thinking.

Michael


----------



## Kennebago (Apr 6, 2013)

*thanks for your comments*

My interest in getting a wider plow has to do with the edges of the dirt driveway, not the time it takes to plow. The edges get pretty soft and I want something that sticks out far enough that I can catch the snow at the edge without putting the tires in the crap,and having them slide off the side. Thanks for your comments they are much appreciated....I have plowed my own driveways and parking lots for years but have not run into this issue before...(probably were always issues I just didn't pay any attention) - again thanks I will look into the Boss you mentioned


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Go buy a 8'2" Boss Power V and install timbren on the front. Put 700 to 800lbs of ballast in the bed. You will be happy for years to come.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What are the specifics of your location? High winds and drifting at all? Out in the middle of nowhere? If you do get a lot of drifting I would go with a V plow. And by the way, you can put any size plow you want on your truck even though the manufacturer's websites won't recommend it due to the heavy weight of your diesel on your front end, but you can, believe me. Especially if you're only doing your own driveway and not plowing commercially. Although you could plow with your truck commercially, and with a heavy plow as well. Just turn your torsion bars up a few turns to raise your front end and compensate for the plow weight and you'll be just fine. And as you stated, I would personally go with a large blade, whether it be a large straight blade (with wings), or a V blade. If you go with something as small as a 7;-6" plow you'll be running over the snow with your tires in turns. And by the way, I would NEVER put a sport duty blade on a three quarter ton truck.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That's a long drive. You'd want something that wouldn't be limited based on the depth of the snow. A V-Plow can handle anything the weather throws at it.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

I just put a Western 8'6" MVP3 on my 07' GMC 2500HD classic with Duramax and Allison... so the exact same truck you have. I did it for the exact same reason you want it for the most part...and that is what I would recommend.


----------



## Kennebago (Apr 6, 2013)

*Thanks Again - you guys are great*

I really appreciate the time you took to respond to my question..I know the site is mainly geared to those in the business so to take the time to respond to my question was greatly appreciated.

I have noticed on here those that point to Boss, those that favor Western, and a few going with Blizzard..I was thinking I would probably look for the best dealer I could find in my area and then go with what they sold...does that seem reasonable or should I be looking for a particular brand and if so anybody want to weigh in on why you like what you like?

By the way I am near Bath, ME so if you know of a good dealer in the area I would appreciate a tip along that line as well


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No, forget all of that brand loyalty crap. They all make good plows nowadays. The most important thing is dealer support. Although since you don't intend to plow commercially, you shouldn't have to visit the dealer very often at all.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

I would add that the mounting of the plow, including the installation and wiring, not just the on and off during the season is very important to your situation, mostly the on and off during the season but also off season tuck parts.

Look yourself at the various brands and how they go on and off and how much is left on the truck year around. 

You do the looking and you do the deciding.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Kennebago;1879659 said:


> I really appreciate the time you took to respond to my question..I know the site is mainly geared to those in the business so to take the time to respond to my question was greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have noticed on here those that point to Boss, those that favor Western, and a few going with Blizzard..I was thinking I would probably look for the best dealer I could find in my area and then go with what they sold...does that seem reasonable or should I be looking for a particular brand and if so anybody want to weigh in on why you like what you like?
> 
> By the way I am near Bath, ME so if you know of a good dealer in the area I would appreciate a tip along that line as well


Welcome to maine! Jl custom fab in bowdoin does boss and they are great to work with. You will notice especially being in bath a lot of yellow plows as they are made about an hour away. I personally have never used a fisher but they are all good plows. I went with boss when I got mine because fisher did not have the tall flared wings I wanted whereas boss had already had the vxt for a little while. I like the plow and it hasn't let me down. If I were me I would put a 8'2 v on but if money is an issue you can get a straight blade for a couple grand. I am right in topsham and plow in that area so if you ever need anything shoot me a message.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You will be fine with an 8.5' HD Fisher or if you want a V plow an 8.5' Fisher XV2 would also work. Or, if you want a Boss a DXT would also work on your truck. In Maine most people run Fisher or Boss.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sooooo.....What did you get?


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nearest Boss plow dealers to Bath, ME are Chad Little Outdoor Power Equipment, Kasco Bay Ford, and JL Custom Fab. Those are listed on the boss dealer locator on their website. 

Western dealers: Nearest dealer is in Portland, ME, at Palmer Spring Company

I would stick to a boss or a western, if you go western, then Fisher or Blizzard will be fine too as they are all owned by Douglas Dynamics. 

It more just depends what you want to spend, I have both a boss and a western, they both make great plows. If you are in the $4,500-$5,500 range, then an 8- 8 1/2 straight blade is for you, if you want to spend about $1000 or so dollars more, you can get a V plow, which is well worth the money if buying new. 

Otherwise, try to find something used for 2/3 the cost of new. Your truck will handle whatever you want to put on it

Edit: There is a fisher dealer in Brunswick and a Blizzard dealer in Wiscasset


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

skorum03;1898255 said:


> Western dealers: Nearest dealer is in Portland, ME, at Palmer Spring Company
> 
> I would stick to a boss or a Western, if you go Western, then Fisher or Blizzard will be fine too as they are all owned by Douglas Dynamics.


I would personally stay away from Western and Blizzard in Maine since there aren't nearly as many dealers as Fisher and Boss. You DON'T see Westerns in Maine and Blizzards are far and few between. Fisher plows and dealers are every where.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

mercer_me;1898398 said:


> I would personally stay away from Western and Blizzard in Maine since there aren't nearly as many dealers as Fisher and Boss. You DON'T see Westerns in Maine and Blizzards are far and few between. Fisher plows and dealers are every where.


As you live there, the original poster should take your word for it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

skorum03;1898401 said:


> As you live there, the original poster should take your word for it.


I'm not saying Western and Blizzard are bad plows, they just aren't common in Maine. In Maine plows are most common in the order - Fisher, Boss, Snow Dogg, Meyer, Blizzard, and then occasionally you will see another brand not mentioned. I'd say 90+% of the strait blades are trip edges and 75+% V plows are trip edge.


----------

